# HEX-Farbangabe in Corel 12



## CoreCode (22. März 2004)

Hi zusammen!

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man in CDR12 die Farbe als Hexa angeben kann?
Sprich z.B. #FFFFFF.

CMYK/RGB/HSB geht schließlich auch, warum also nicht HEX?

Ich bin am verzweifeln und für jede Hilfe dankbar.



Liebe Grüße,
Albert


----------



## Chrisu (22. März 2004)

Ich kenn CDR zwar nicht, aber du kannst doch auch die RGB-Werte eingeben. Viel mehr ist der Hex-Code #RRGGBB auch nicht. Zur Not einfach mal mit dem Windows-Calculator (wissenschaftlich) die Hex-Werte in Dezimal umrechnen.
Ansonsten gibt es sicher im Internet ein paar Tools die Hex-Farbwerte in RGB Werte umrechnen.

So long,
Chrisu ;-)


----------



## CoreCode (23. März 2004)

Hi Chrisu!

Danke erstmal für den Post, aber es ist etwas umständlich z.B. 255 255 255 (RR GG BB)  jedes mal umzurechnen. 

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Corel Draw  das Feature NICHT bietet. - Denn dann hätten die Coder von CDR wirklich beim Coden *gepennt*. Und bei so einer umfangreichen Applikation sollten Standards eigentlich schon unterstützt werden.


Liebe Grüße,
Albert


----------



## skvarel (8. Mai 2004)

und wie gut das geht !

du gehts auf die fülloptionen und wählst unter "gleichmässiger füllung" die paletten-karte an.

"websichere farben"

dort kannst du unter "name" den gewünschten wert eintragen.

ohne "#"

viel spass !


----------

